# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικά και Άλλα - Various Historical > Ιστορικά Ναυάγια >  Το ναυάγιο του Άγιος Σπυρίδων, 19 Οκτωβρίου 1931 [Wreck of Aghios Spyridon, 19/10/31]

## Nicholas Peppas

Το ναυαγιο του *Αγιος Σπυριδων* εγινε στις 19 Οκτωβριου 1931.  Το παναρχαιο αυτο πλοιο  (*Inveresk* του 1871) αγοραστηκε απο τον Ιωαννη Kοτζια το 1930! Το ναυαγιο εγινε το 1931 στο νησι Ustica, κοντα στο Παλερμο. Το νησι δεν ειναι δα και ερημονησο οπως το παρουσιαζει το αρθρο της _Μακεδονιας_ στις 3 Νοεμβριου 1931!




> IDNo:     1098565     Year:     1891
> Name:     INVERESK     Launch Date:     1.10.91
> Type:     barque     Date of completion:     10.91
> Flag:     GBR     Keel:     
> Tons:     1415     Link:     1258
> DWT:     0     Yard No:     306
> Length overall:         Ship Design:     
> LPP:     72.4     Country of build:     GBR
> Beam:     11.0     Builder:     McMillan
> ...


19311103 Ag Spyr1.jpgUstica.jpg
19311103 Ag Spyr2.jpg
19311103 Ag Spyr3.jpg

----------


## jnc

γειά σας, με μεγάλη χαρά είδα μια αναφορά σε ένα πλοίο της οικογενείας μας.

Το Αγιος Σπυρίδων ex-"SS Inveresk" που πολύ σωστά αναφέρεται οτι βυθίστηκε το 1931.

Σας παραθέτω μια εικόνα απο το οικογενειακό μας αρχείο και σας ευχαριστώ για την ανάμνηση που μου ξαναδώσατε!!!

Γιάννης Ν. Κοτζιάς

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> γειά σας, με μεγάλη χαρά είδα μια αναφορά σε ένα πλοίο της οικογενείας μας.
> 
> Το Αγιος Σπυρίδων ex-"SS Inveresk" που πολύ σωστά αναφέρεται οτι βυθίστηκε το 1931.
> 
> Σας παραθέτω μια εικόνα απο το οικογενειακό μας αρχείο και σας ευχαριστώ για την ανάμνηση που μου ξαναδώσατε!!!
> 
> Γιάννης Ν. Κοτζιάς


Σας ευχαριστω Κυριε Κοτζια και λυπουμαι που γνωριζομαστε λογω ενος ναυαγιου...   Προσεξτε οτι η φωτογραφια του πλοιου δεν ανεβασθηκε καλα και δεν μπορουμε να την δουμε

----------


## jnc

σύμφωνα με το οικογενειακό μας αρχείο, εδώ είναι το πλοίο στην αρχική πρό μετασκευής του εποχής, με τα 3 κατάρτια, πρίν γίνουν οι απαραίτητες μηχανικές αλλαγές και πάρει κίνηση με ατμό!!!

----------


## jnc

κύριε Πέππα, για δείτε αν είναι ΟΚ τώρα τα συνημμένα?

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> σύμφωνα με το οικογενειακό μας αρχείο, εδώ είναι το πλοίο στην αρχική πρό μετασκευής του εποχής, με τα 3 κατάρτια, πρίν γίνουν οι απαραίτητες μηχανικές αλλαγές και πάρει κίνηση με ατμό!!!


Πραγματι πολυ ενδιαφερον.  Το Miramar αναφερει οτι το πλοιο ειχε 1.415 τοννους σαν *Αγιος Σπυριδων*




> κύριε Πέππα, για δείτε αν είναι ΟΚ τώρα τα συνημμένα?
> 
> Ευχαριστώ


Βεβαιως το καινουριο μηνυμα σας εχει την σωστη φωτογραφια. Το αρχικο ελεγε
The image “http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/attachm...&d=1263773725” cannot be displayed, because it contains errors.

----------


## Ellinis

Μια από τις ναυαγιαιρεσίες που περιγράφονται στο εξαιρετικό βιβλίο D. Tripcovich & C. Storia ed operazioni dei rimorchiatori del «dipartimento salvataggi» είναι του ΑΓΙΟΣ ΣΠΥΡΙΔΩΝ. Από το βιβλίο οι δυο παρακάτω φωτογραφίες τραβηγμένες κατά την επιχείρηση.
IMG_20170707_232743.jpg IMG_20170707_232910.jpg

Το ΑΓΙΟΣ ΣΠΥΡΙΔΩΝ ήταν πράγματι αρχικά το τρικάταρτο ιστιοφόρο που βλέπουμε εδώ:
Inveresk_(ship).jpg

Μετά τον Α' Παγκόσμιο μερικά από τα σιδηρά ιστιοφόρα - ξεπερασμένα πλέον - μετασκευάστηκαν σε δεξαμενόπλοια που πλέον ήταν σε μεγάλη ζήτηση. Έτσι το βλέπουμε εδώ:
ivernesk_ship_fron.jpg

Ουσιαστικά μόνο το κύτος παρέμεινε, ενώ τοποθετήθηκε μηχανή πρύμνα και κομοδέσιο στη μέση. Κάποια από αυτά τα πρώην κλίπερ - δεξαμενόπλοια καταλήξαν αργότερα σε Έλληνες.

----------

